# KEBC delete



## Reno (Sep 6, 2011)

Hey guys what purpose does it serve to do the engine break delete ?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

you wont have a fork pressing on a bearing on the primary all the time. not to mention, you do away with a very problematic piece of electronic junk.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

X2...bypassed mine not too long ago due to the fact that it never quit buzzing after the key was turned off. Everything is still there at the moment but I have a kfx cover that will soon go on for a clean look with no actuator

Fueling The Addiction Using Tapatalk


----------



## BF2012 (Jun 10, 2011)

left the motor in place yesterday, but i did remove the fork,ect.def. like it much better.still has plenty of engine braking. this was on a 12 model.


----------



## MinnKawi (Jun 8, 2010)

I'm leaving mine in. My bikes need all the help they can get with the stock brakes. I know what brakes should do and these Kawi brakes dont do it.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

you'll get used to that rear wet brake


----------



## Tempsho (May 28, 2010)

I actually found the brakes on the Brute Force pretty good! I drove a King Quad and those brakes sucked in comparison. I heard that Honda's brakes suck as well. I removed my KEBC fork the day I brought my quad home. If you're free wheeling while going down a hill just blip the throttle and the engine braking kicks in.


----------



## MinnKawi (Jun 8, 2010)

I have been a sledder all my life. When I grab the brake on a sled it locks. My Cat quad brakes work better.
On both my Brutes they are spongy and not what I would call responsive.


----------



## chevzr2 (Nov 25, 2009)

MinnKawi said:


> I have been a sledder all my life. When I grab the brake on a sled it locks. My Cat quad brakes work better.
> On both my Brutes they are spongy and not what I would call responsive.


 
something wrong them, i can lock em all up and not spongy at all!


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

*brakes*

I have an 05 750,removed the engine brake fork,and left the engine brake actuator installed - my flashing lights have gone away since. My front disk brakes are very tight and responsive,the rear wet brake - well don't even think it really works too well - maybe wet brakes need some replacing?


----------



## BrutemanAl (Jul 3, 2009)

My rear brakes blow bad , I have tried countless times to adjust them , but if I am on even the slightest incline and I stop for a rest and put the brake on and lock it , the bike with roll backwards. I have to park it so it is resting on a tree or rock , even let it roll back sometimes and rest against fellow riders rear tire's , just to hold it in place . If I am riding and we are going up a hill and we have to stop and wait for someone , I have to use the front brake , or stay on the throttle ever so slightly to keep it in place or I go rolling down the hill backwards lol . I have tried everything to adjust them and get them just right , but no such luck .


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

If you guys are having that much trouble out of your rear brakes maybe ya'll ought to think about pulling the rear diff and taking a look at your disks inside for the wet brake....maybe they are worn out. Riding with the park brake engaged or getting water in the rear differential will ruin those disks in a hurry. The rear end is easy to take out and mess with, its the front diff thats a pain.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

filthyredneck said:


> If you guys are having that much trouble out of your rear brakes maybe ya'll ought to think about pulling the rear diff and taking a look at your disks inside for the wet brake....maybe they are worn out. Riding with the park brake engaged or getting water in the rear differential will ruin those disks in a hurry. The rear end is easy to take out and mess with, its the front diff thats a pain.


 
:agreed: Working right the wet brake system works very well, but set too tight, runing with the parking brake on or water in the oil can have bad effects. Like filthy says, its cake to get out and check.


----------



## BrutemanAl (Jul 3, 2009)

May just have to tackle that in the days to come , never had it out or apart before , what is it that I would be looking for ? I have noidea even how it works lol , kind of a new thing to me .

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I have a spare rear diff sittin in the shop, if I get a chance this weekend i'll open it up and throw up a couple pics of the tear down and what the brakes look like

Fueling The Addiction Using Tapatalk


----------



## dirtydog (Nov 11, 2009)

that would be an awsome write up. they could make that sticky. im sure most guys here dont mess with them because they think its really hard


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

dirtydog said:


> that would be an awsome write up. they could make that sticky. im sure most guys here dont mess with them because they think its really hard


I didn't think about it that way... I'll see what I can come up with this weekend, or if nothing else....I'm off on monday

Fueling The Addiction Using Tapatalk


----------



## BrutemanAl (Jul 3, 2009)

Awesome !!! Thanks man


----------



## MinnKawi (Jun 8, 2010)

filthyredneck said:


> If you guys are having that much trouble out of your rear brakes maybe ya'll ought to think about pulling the rear diff and taking a look at your disks inside for the wet brake....maybe they are worn out. Riding with the park brake engaged or getting water in the rear differential will ruin those disks in a hurry. The rear end is easy to take out and mess with, its the front diff thats a pain.


My two Brutes of different years are exactly the same. The rear brakes remind me of brakes on sport vehicles from the 70's and early 80's. Brake lever was there but.....If my sleds from 93 to present can instantly lock the tracks with one finger then these quads should do about the same with just two rear wheels.


----------



## CMKZati (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm gonna have to check my brakes out now after reading this. Might as well do that while I have it torn down for a water pump. and maybe snork it lol


----------



## fznyupr (Apr 21, 2011)

filthyredneck said:


> I didn't think about it that way... I'll see what I can come up with this weekend, or if nothing else....I'm off on monday
> 
> Fueling The Addiction Using Tapatalk


That would be awesome!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

filthyredneck said:


> I have a spare rear diff sittin in the shop, if I get a chance this weekend i'll open it up and throw up a couple pics of the tear down and what the brakes look like
> 
> Fueling The Addiction Using Tapatalk





dirtydog said:


> that would be an awsome write up. they could make that sticky. im sure most guys here dont mess with them because they think its really hard





fznyupr said:


> That would be awesome!


Guys I've been working alot of extra overtime and havn't even had a chance to pop in the shop to say hi to my brute... BUT this week I'm working through friday and after that I am supposed to be off for 6 days. During those days off I plan on being outside painting and doing my frame swap for my brute and I will take some pics while I'm working on that part....and I'll just pull the spare one apart for demonstration. Hopefully I'll get pics up by next Thursday.


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

Does anyone know where to find the official KEBC delete thread I have looked everywhere and can't find it at all.:thinking:


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

crwBrute7504x4I said:


> Does anyone know where to find the official KEBC delete thread I have looked everywhere and can't find it at all.:thinking:


In the how-tos...like most everything else.

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=1083


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

nmkawierider said:


> In the how-tos...like most everything else.
> 
> http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=1083


 thanks I looked through those to just didn't see it there


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

never had a problem with the rear brake , an i rode it 2yrs with only rear , just recently put pads on the front,


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

I've had my 08 since it was new in mid 07 and never had an issue with my rear brake. But I change my diff fluid on a regular basis after I've done some water riding.


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

This is the engine brake thread guys...


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

oops, guess we got a little off track there, i removed my ebs fork 3yrs ago ,an have never missed it, but i do not do much trail riding mostly mud , but like saod before if you are coasting at idle an want to slow down a little, blip the throttle


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

Tempsho said:


> I actually found the brakes on the Brute Force pretty good! I drove a King Quad and those brakes sucked in comparison. I heard that Honda's brakes suck as well. I removed my KEBC fork the day I brought my quad home. If you're free wheeling while going down a hill just blip the throttle and the engine braking kicks in.


Brakes on a Honda don't suck. How can something the doesn't exist suck?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

